

RBC buys Ally Canada and kills it instantly - tobyjsullivan
http://www.rbcroyalbank.com/ally/index.html

======
tobyjsullivan
As a customer of Ally I find this interesting because Ally was the only bank
in Canada to offer standard rates of 1.8% (for a standard savings account).
Since the acquisition they've dropped to 1.2% (RBC's normal rates). Does RBC
simply not like competition?

